# painting paneling with primer in the paint



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Painted paneling will look like painted paneling, but ha it's your house.
I would clean the paneling first, then sand it with about 100 to 60 grit sand paper. wipe down again then prime with oil based primer, then any quality latex paint.

I've seen way to many times where just painting it will cause what looks like tobacco stains to run down the wall. An oil baced primer will seal it.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

wash paneling to remove any liquid gold ,oil soap, pledge, then rinse with clean water . when dry lightly scuff sand to degloss paneling.dust off paneling, then prime with zinsser cover stain oil primer .let dry over nite .caulk in all gaps then paint with a good quality latex paint in a satin or a flat .that's how i roll


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Doing paneling right now. ( well earlier today..)
Scuff sanded- good tsp ( or tsp substitute) clean, full coat of Zinnser Smart Prime, 2 top coats of Aura egg ( satin in lighter color on base and all non- panel moldings, windows etc.)

That's how i roll.

Absolutely need a real bonding primer.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

ltd said:


> wash paneling to remove any liquid gold ,oil soap, pledge, then rinse with clean water . when dry lightly scuff sand to degloss paneling.dust off paneling, then prime with zinsser cover stain oil primer .let dry over nite .caulk in all gaps then paint with a good quality latex paint in a satin or a flat .that's how i roll


^^^^^This! Although you can USUALLY substitute a latex bonding primer for the CoverStain if you don't like the fumes.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Joe, you scare me continually. If I have a 60 grit piece or more coarse piece of paper or a disc or pattern for a sander here it came in a package. Or I used one sheet on the corners of an exterior project (did not work outside much) as a first pass. Do not the surfaces you prepare with such coarse grit look a tad chewed up or something?

I hate popcorn ceilings, contemporary wallpaper borders, and cheap veneered masonite paneling. I took all down when I could. Otherwise I filled the gaps in the paneling, primed and painted as suggested. Maybe only I could tell because I knew it was there? I tried my best but it still looked, sounded or acted like cheap paneling to me.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> Scuff sanded


60 grit I assume?:wink:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm putting up nice coats- not flat- Don't want to make deep scratches that will show.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> I'm putting up nice coats- not flat- Don't want to make deep scratches that will show.


 
I do believe sd was being sarcastic:whistling2:

To joe blow, 60 grit paper? You trying to get the stain out?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

ivymotes said:


> Can I paint paneling with a paint with the primer in it or should I prime the paneling then paint?


I'd say we have another one-hit-wonder here, but who knows...

Yes, you can use primer & paint in one to paint paneling. It's not your best option, but it can be done. Plan on using 3 coats, which means you might as well have put on 1 coat of primer, and 2 coats of top-coat, and had a better end result. 

Prep it like these guys have advised (except the 60 grit paper) and do the deed.


My personal opinion would be to NOT try to fill the seams in paneling. I've done & seen a lot of painted paneling, and in my opinion it looks just fine. 

Unless you are absolutely awesome at filling the seams (which most DIYers are not), it's going to be obvious that you just painted paneling. So let it be obvious.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> I'd say we have another one-hit-wonder here, but who knows...
> 
> Yes, you can use primer & paint in one to paint paneling. It's not your best option, but it can be done. Plan on using 3 coats, which means you might as well have put on 1 coat of primer, and 2 coats of top-coat, and had a better end result.
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's the lake home I've been working on. Last coat still needed


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

^ Excellent!


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

Paneling is not my first choice in wall covering, but I don't know why people like to cover up nice wood (that stuff looks like quality paneling in the photo, not like junk). But I guess that's what makes the world go round (and keeps painters in business!)


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

In this case- home built by dad in the 60's, all paneling. Kids and family ( now in their 50's) take it over and trying to update it. 
It really did scream 60's. (notice blue shag- lol. Florescent boxes going too.)

Short of rerocking whole place- this was best solution. I've already done the 1'st floor.​


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

DrHicks said:


> My personal opinion would be to NOT try to fill the seams in paneling. I've done & seen a lot of painted paneling, and in my opinion it looks just fine.
> 
> Unless you are absolutely awesome at filling the seams (which most DIYers are not), it's going to be obvious that you just painted paneling. So let it be obvious.


I'd like to clarify something. 
I painted the paneling in our last house. I agree that painted paneling is gonna look like painted paneling and trying to make it look otherwise is pretty much pointless. 
That said, I would recommend filling the seams between the panels (every four feet) and along the trim with paint-able caulk. Otherwise these can show as fine dark lines against a white or pale paint. BTDT.


----------

